# more mega



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

a few months later, have I gained much?


----------



## skizxi (Sep 16, 2004)

overall i would say yes, what are your states and how much weight have you put on since the last pics?


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Who knows I never measure myself. I don't have a set of scales. I just lift + eat.


----------



## Carnivore (Apr 7, 2004)

outer chest looks better, tho you do need to stop puffing trees and get yourself a tan, badly


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Well, I think with that small waist you look good.

I would wear that body proud in a bathing suit after I got some sun.


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

I know im allmost pure white. Sometimes I blind myself in the mirror. Thanks for the kind comments guys.


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

get yourself some sun and you,ll have cracked it .


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Carnivore said:


> outer chest looks better, tho you do need to stop puffing trees and get yourself a tan, badly


excellent! lol

look good mate nice and lean with a good shape


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Yeha still need to be bigger though, Probably gonna do a cycle in the new year when work calms down a bit.


----------



## NaTh1436114495 (Oct 4, 2004)

Nice one mega... you look bigger than your older pic's


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2004)

People should post before and after shots, for lazy sh1ts like me  I can't be ar5ed looking for the old pics  By the way, that video you've got playing is making my erm...thingy flash a lot (forgot what you call it) when you're typing the thingy that shows where the input text is going (god I'm p1ssed)


----------



## demon (Apr 23, 2003)

cursor


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

For the lazy fcuks...........lol

Mate you look great. You looked good before and you look even better now. What ever you are doing just keep it up. What a tiny fcuking waist you have. Oh you do need some sun mate.........sorry. I had to put my sunglasses on............lol


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Hey Mega, If I would work any body part for you, It would be the lower back.

Biceps, good.

Havnt seen the legs yet so I cant comment.

Bent over cable rows would be a good suggestion, hey, I am not getting on you but just constructive observation.

I think you look good tho, Seriously!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Yea me too, Jimmy would do ya.............lol


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

I know my back is totally crap, i just can't seem to hit it like other muscles. Im 12st now too - that a stone up from when i started. (1st = 14lbs).

Will start to work my back in different ways, my back is so long that i tend to bend it and use shoulders without really meaning too.


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

just short of 170lbs


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

get a tan and you might pull diary barry's avatar, that would be nice.


----------



## Carnivore (Apr 7, 2004)

actualy you'll find alot of girls like the pale look, my gf seriously fancies that pale b'stard alan smith, the utd player which im starting to find very worrying


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Ive got a girlfriend of nearly 5 years. I'm no longer after the ladies (even if i was it would be hazardous to my health) - she is russian you see.


----------



## Beef Journo (Oct 6, 2004)

Mega that little lego film avatar is hysterical!!

D x


----------



## Deano! (Aug 6, 2004)

hackskii said:


> Well, I think with that small waist you look good.
> 
> I would wear that body proud in a bathing suit after I got some sun.


110% agree with this guy

get on sunbeds i you live in the UK lmao


----------

